
Open Connectivity Foundation IoT (Internet of Things) Standards Group Announced - Imagenuity
http://openconnectivity.org/news/open-connectivity-foundation-brings-massive-scale-to-iot-ecosystem
======
Imagenuity
Open Connectivity Foundation to establish specifications & protocols by which
manufacturers & service providers can ensure interoperability. Members include
Intel, Microsoft, Samsung, Cisco & others.
[https://twitter.com/openconnorg](https://twitter.com/openconnorg)

